# ssh-askpass

## gojuka

How the heck do I get ssh-add to use gtk2-ssh-askpass? My environment is set up:

```
markd@tigger markd $ env | grep SSH

SSH_AGENT_PID=22845

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-FRH22844/agent.22844

SSH_ASKPASS=/usr/bin/gtk2-ssh-askpass

markd@tigger markd $ 

```

Actually, I guess what I want to know is: under what circumstances will gtk2-ssh-askpass be used to prompt me for my passphrase? If I do a ssh-add from a terminal, ssh-add asks me directly.

Mark

----------

## ctford0

gui programs that use ssh for instance gftp use ssh-askpass.  when you ssh to a site it will ask you to enter your password.

chris

----------

## vibidoo

Where can I get ssh-askpass ?

I use dvdrip in cluster mode and to test my node it looks for ssh-askpass !!!

----------

## vibidoo

Where can I get ssh-askpass ?

I use dvdrip in cluster mode and to test my node it looks for ssh-askpass !!!

----------

## vibidoo

Where can I get ssh-askpass ?

I use dvdrip in cluster mode and to test my node it looks for ssh-askpass !!!

----------

## Zentoo

Assuming you get gtk2-ssh-askpass installed and ssh-agent launched , to use it when using ssh-add from a terminal, just type:

```
$ gtk2-ssh-askpass | ssh-add
```

 Zentoo !

----------

